
How to Send iOS 10 Notifications Using the Push Notifications API - j-q-j
https://blog.pusher.com/how-to-send-ios-10-notifications-using-the-push-notifications-api/?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=ios-10
======
j-q-j
iOS 10 Notifications let you send rich media and interactive actions. Use this
Swift tutorial to start sending more engaging push notifications to iOS users.

